# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Αγορά tv box

## elektronio

Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας, να μου συστήσετε κάποιο καλό tv box. Το θέλω κυρίως για Netflix. Προτιμάω κάτι φτηνό αλλά αν γίνεται ενημερώστε με γενικά τι άλλο μπορεί να κάνει και γιατί να προτιμήσω κάτι ποιο ακριβό. 
Γενικά δεν έχω ιδέα από tv box τι κάνουν και τι πρέπει να προσέξω στα χαρακτηριστικά τους. Αν μπορείτε δώστε κάποια συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα από Ελλάδα ή και έξω.

Διάβασα κάπου ότι τα κινέζικα δεν παίζουν Netflix HD και είπα να ρωτήσω εδώ μην κάνω καμιά λάθος αγορά.

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας και το χρόνο σας.

----------


## ILIAS GR

Μάρκο δε ξέρω αν είναι αυτό που ζητάς, αλλά ένας φίλος πήρε κάτι τέτοιο που προσάρμοζε σκληρό δίσκο και κατέβαζε έργα τα έβαζε μέσα και τα έβλεπε στην τηλεόρασή του. Υπήρχε όμως ένα πρόβλημα με τους υπότιτλους και έλεγε πως φταίει η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή και πως δε γνώριζε όταν το πήρε πως δεν μπορούσε να αναγνωρίσει υπότιτλους.

----------


## vasilllis

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/16594393/Xi...8GB.html#specs
δεν ξέρω για hd και netflix. έχει καλή υποστήριξη, δεν έχει κινεζικές βλακείες.

Στάλθηκε από το PCT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## elektronio

Βασίλη και αυτό κινέζικο είναι.. :Smile:   (Δεν με πειράζει το να είναι κινέζικο αρκεί να παίζει)

Το είχα δει στο skroutz και διάβασα και τις κριτικές όπου οι απόψεις διίστανται, άλλο λένε ότι δεν κολλάει/αποσυνδέεται και άλλο ότι το κάνει συχνά. Φυσικά μπορεί να πάσχουν από ιντερνετ και να νομίζουν ότι φταίει το μηχάνημα.

----------


## babisko

Μάρκο, εγώ βλέπω αρκετούς μήνες τώρα Netflix με chromecast, λειτουργεί άψογα. Απαραίτητη προυπόθεση βέβαια να έχει η τηλεόρασή σου είσοδο HDMI. αν δεν χρειάζεσαι κάτι περισσότερο από Netflix, youtube κλπ, στο συνιστώ

----------


## vasilllis

Μάρκο κινεζικό είναι το ξέρω.
το αναφερα γιατι αρκετά που έρχονται απέξω έχουν κινεζικές εφαρμογές ή θέλουν φλασαρισμα τον κλπ.
εγώ όπως το πήρα έβαλα μόνο έναν iptv player (και αυτό θέλει εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις).το νετφλιξ είναι εγκατεστημένο οπότε δεν νομίζω να χρειαστεί κάτι άλλο.μειον η έλλειψη ethernet για μερικους.
υπάρχει και σε σχετικό με κινητά φόρουμ  τεράστιο thread με αυτά.

Στάλθηκε από το PCT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Μάρκο, εγώ βλέπω αρκετούς μήνες τώρα Netflix με chromecast, λειτουργεί άψογα. Απαραίτητη προυπόθεση βέβαια να έχει η τηλεόρασή σου είσοδο HDMI. αν δεν χρειάζεσαι κάτι περισσότερο από Netflix, youtube κλπ, στο συνιστώ



αν έχει hdmi h tv τι θα κάνει;πάλι θέλει μποξακι

Στάλθηκε από το PCT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## babisko

> αν έχει hdmi h tv τι θα κάνει;πάλι θέλει μποξακι
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το PCT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Τι εννοείς; Πρέπει να έχει η τηλεόραση είσοδο HDMI γιατί η έξοδος του chromecast είναι HDMI, δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το γράφεις αυτό. Δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να δώσει το σήμα στην τηλεόραση το chromecast παρά μόνο σε HDMI. Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις και λες ότι χρειάζεται πάλι box;

Edit
Εκτός αν ήθελες να γράψεις αν η τηλεόραση ΔΕΝ έχει HDMI, σωστά τότε δεν...

----------


## elektronio

> Μάρκο δε ξέρω αν είναι αυτό που ζητάς, αλλά ένας φίλος πήρε κάτι τέτοιο που προσάρμοζε σκληρό δίσκο και κατέβαζε έργα τα έβαζε μέσα και τα έβλεπε στην τηλεόρασή του. Υπήρχε όμως ένα πρόβλημα με τους υπότιτλους και έλεγε πως φταίει η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή και πως δε γνώριζε όταν το πήρε πως δεν μπορούσε να αναγνωρίσει υπότιτλους.



Ηλία, δεν με ενδιαφέρει να κατεβάζω ταινίες, ειναι κουραστική η διαχείριση τους. Προτιμώ να τις βλέπω απο ευθείας χωρις εγγραφή.

----------


## elektronio

> Μάρκο, εγώ βλέπω αρκετούς μήνες τώρα Netflix με chromecast, λειτουργεί άψογα. Απαραίτητη προυπόθεση βέβαια να έχει η τηλεόρασή σου είσοδο HDMI. αν δεν χρειάζεσαι κάτι περισσότερο από Netflix, youtube κλπ, στο συνιστώ



Η τηλεόραση είναι λίγο παλιά. Είναι 42"  και έχει HDMI αλλά δεν είναι smart. H ανάλυση της έιναι HD Ready δηλαδη γύρω στα 1300 DPI αλλα θα ήθελα να μπορει το tvbox να υποστηρίξει full HD μιας και αν την αλλάξω η επόμενη θα είναι 4Κ.

----------


## p270

xiaomi mi box υποστηριζει κανονικα το netflx , υπαρχουν και ακριβοτερα κινεζικα box οπως το zidoo 

υπαρχει επισεις το nvidia shield android tv 4k

οσοα εβαλα εναι ολα 4κ και απολυτως συμβατα με netflix αφου πληρωνουν τα δικαωματα 

εκτος απο το πρωτο που το βρισκεις στην ελλαδα γυρω στα 63 ευρω ολα τα αλλα ξεφευγουν σε τιμη ανω των 100 -15 ευρω


για το mi μπορεις να διαβασεις και εδω https://avclub.gr/forum/showthread.p...-4K-Netflix%29 οπως και για αλλα box 
το s εχει νομιζω καποιο θεμα με το netflix αν δεν κανω λαθος

----------


## georgeb1957

> Μάρκο, εγώ βλέπω αρκετούς μήνες τώρα Netflix με chromecast, λειτουργεί άψογα. Απαραίτητη προυπόθεση βέβαια να έχει η τηλεόρασή σου είσοδο HDMI. αν δεν χρειάζεσαι κάτι περισσότερο από Netflix, youtube κλπ, στο συνιστώ



Μάρκο, συμφωνώ με τον Μπάμπη (babisko).

Αγοράζεις τοchromecast3 με 50 ευρώ και χρησιμοποιείς το πρόγραμμα stremio απο το κινητό σου ή το pc σου.
Επιλέγεις απο το πρόγραμμα ποιά ταινία θέλεις να δείς και την στέλνεις στην τηλεορασή σου μέσω του chromecast.
Απο το stremio επιλέγεις ελληνικούς υπότιτλους (αν σε ενδιαφέρει) και αν υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο τους παίζει.
Για να βλέπεις Νetflix, θα πρέπει απο τo menu add-ons του stremio να ενεργοποιήσεις το Netflix.
Δοκίμασε το πρόγραμμα για να δείς ταινίες απο το κινητό σου και αν σε ικανοποιεί αγοράζεις και το chromecast.

----------


## DLS 33

Οτι και αν παρεις, να μην εχει  λιγοτερο απο  S905X2
   Επισης μακρια απο RK33χχχ και τετοια....

Δες και κατα εδω αν θελεις.... 

https://www.banggood.com/search/tvbox.html

https://www.banggood.com/H96-Max-X2-...r_warehouse=CN

----------


## aktis

Δεν ξέρω αν βλέπεις τις σειρές του Netflix  από το streamio  που είπε ο Γιώργος , αλλά αν θέλεις σώνει και καλά netflix 
νομίζω οτι η wind σου δίνει τσάμπα το κουτί  με 24μηνη συνδρομή netflix .  Το καλό  με το netflix είναι ( απ οτι έμαθα απο πιτσιρίκια ...  ) 
 πως με μια συνδρομή παίρνεις 4 κωδικούς που μοιράζεσαι ... με φίλους

----------


## Kernel Panic

όλα τα android tv box που λένε οτι παίζουν 4Κ δεν έχουν κανένα θέμα με το Netflix.
Θα στεκόμουν περισσότερο στην μνήμη, προτείνω περισσότερη από 3gb  και storage 64gb και πάνω, θα σου χρειαστούν και τα δυο.
android version όσο ποιο πρόσφατη μπορείς να βρεις.
Αν δεν συνοδεύετε με τηλεκοντρόλ, φρόντισε να προμηθευτείς ένα τύπου Air Mouse Wireless.
Ακόμη, καλό θα ήταν να έχει Google Playβ, αν και χωρίς αυτό μπορείς να βάλεις το app του Netflix.
H TV σου όμως δεν είναι κατάλληλη για να δεις Full HD και δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να αλλάξεις την ανάλυση του HDMI out σε χαμηλότερη από 1080p.

----------


## elektronio

> όλα τα android tv box που λένε οτι παίζουν 4Κ δεν έχουν κανένα θέμα με το Netflix.
> Θα στεκόμουν περισσότερο στην μνήμη, προτείνω περισσότερη από 3gb  και storage 64gb και πάνω, θα σου χρειαστούν και τα δυο.
> android version όσο ποιο πρόσφατη μπορείς να βρεις.
> Αν δεν συνοδεύετε με τηλεκοντρόλ, φρόντισε να προμηθευτείς ένα τύπου Air Mouse Wireless.
> Ακόμη, καλό θα ήταν να έχει Google Playβ, αν και χωρίς αυτό μπορείς να βάλεις το app του Netflix.
> H TV σου όμως δεν είναι κατάλληλη για να δεις Full HD και δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να αλλάξεις την ανάλυση του HDMI out σε χαμηλότερη από 1080p.



Από τις απαντήσεις σας και από την μέχρι τώρα έρευνα προσανατολίζομαι σε στην πρόταση του Δημήτρη, https://www.banggood.com/H96-Max-X2-...r_warehouse=CN σε έκδοση με τηλεχειριστήριο. 
Θέλω ο χειρισμός να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο εύκολος (για την γυναίκα μου).
Φαίνεται αρκετά ισχυρό, δεν ξέρω αν ο επεξεργαστής S905X2 είναι φρέσκος ή αν έχει νεότερους - δυνατότερους.


Η ΤV αυτή τη στιγμή παίζει τα HD κανάλια της τηλεόρασης έστω και με μειωμένη ανάλυση. Αυτό δεν με πειράζει προς το παρόν, αρκεί να παίζει και ας μην είναι είναι Full HD.

*Aktis* 
μόλις έκανα συμβόλαιο με άλλη εταιρία οπότε η wid δεν παίζει. Οι 4 χρήστες ισχύουν όπως το λες.

Απαντάω επίσης γενικά σε παραπάνω απαντήσεις:
Θέλω να έχει ethernet για σύνδεση με καλώδιο οπότε όσα δεν έχουν αποκλείονται.
Δεν θέλω πολύπλοκα πράγματα όπως δηλαδή συνδυασμό με υπολογιστή τηλέφωνο (έχω ios συσκευή - δεν ξέρω αν συνεργάζεται) αν είναι δυνατόν να ελέγχεται μόνο από το χειριστήριο ή ένα ποντίκι.

Υ.Γ. Μόλις διαπίστωσα πως το παραπάνω λινκ περιλαμβάνει και το τηλεχειριστήριο αν και δεν το δείχνει στην αρχική εικόνα.

----------


## mathios

Καλησπερα,

Δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει αλλα για μενα μεγαλη σημασια παιζει και το στησιμο του μενου. Ολα τα TV box εχουν android αλλα στα περισσοτερα που εχω δει δεν βολευει ο τροπος που κινησε σε αυτα. Δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω αλλα ειναι λες και εχεις βαλει android emulator σε PC και προσπαθεις να το χειριστεις με πληκτρολογιο.  Στο μονο που ειχε στρωτο μενου και ανταποκριση λες και ηταν φτιαγμενο γι αυτη την δουλεια ηταν τις XIAOMI. 
Μαλιστα ειναι το μονο που δεν εχει πειραγμενο λογισμικο και μπορεις να περασεις και τα TV app των παροχων. Αν εχεις απο φιλους accounts ειναι ταμαμ.

----------


## evzone

> Από τις απαντήσεις σας και από την μέχρι τώρα έρευνα προσανατολίζομαι σε στην πρόταση του Δημήτρη, https://www.banggood.com/H96-Max-X2-...r_warehouse=CN σε έκδοση με τηλεχειριστήριο. 
> Θέλω ο χειρισμός να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο εύκολος (για την γυναίκα μου).
> Φαίνεται αρκετά ισχυρό, δεν ξέρω αν ο επεξεργαστής S905X2 είναι φρέσκος ή αν έχει νεότερους - δυνατότερους.



Εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχω το Η96 Pro+ με επεξαργαστή Amlogic S912 (https://www.banggood.com/H96-PRO-PLU...r_warehouse=CN) . Παρόλο που είναι "παλιά" συσκευή παίζει απρόσκοπτα Full HD από οποιαδήποτε πηγή (YouTube, Netflix, Kodi κλπ.). Επιπλέον η ίδια συσκευή τρέχει σε Linux (Debian πάνω στο Android) εφαρμογές για τον αυτοματισμό του σπιτιού μου (υπάρχει σχετικό θέμα https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=93958).

Το μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα όμως είναι ότι διαθέτει θύρα SPDIF για ψηφιακή μετάδοση ήχου. Για όποιον έχει home theatre με είσοδο SPDIF μπορεί να το συνδέσει με το TV Box και με τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις στο Kodi να έχει 6κάναλο ήχο με κωδικοποίηση DD ή dts! Προφανώς η πηγή του video πρέπει να διαθέτει 6 κάναλο ήχο. Ξαναθυμήθηκα λοιπόν τις καλές εποχές που νοίκιαζα DVD με ήχο DD ή dts. Δυστυχώς τα καινούργια TV box δε διαθέτουν έξοδο SPDIF.

----------


## diony

Έχω αυτό 2GB και 16GB αντίστοιχα

https://www.ebay.com/itm/X96mini-Sma...49546f4d4121a7

και μπορώ να πω πάει αρκετά καλά , φυσικά εξαρτάται και από την ταχύτητα του δικτύου σου

Πριν 4 μέρες παρήγγειλα από Γερμανία αυτό για ένα φίλο

https://www.ebay.com/itm/H96-Max-Sma...53.m2749.l2649

για πιο εύκολη χρήση θα χρειαστείς και αυτό

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-4Ghz-Mini...53.m1438.l2649

θα το βρεις και στη Θεσσαλονίκη στα 10 ευρώ περίπου

----------


## Ste7ios

> Από τις απαντήσεις σας και από την μέχρι τώρα έρευνα προσανατολίζομαι σε στην πρόταση του Δημήτρη, https://www.banggood.com/H96-Max-X2-...r_warehouse=CN σε έκδοση με τηλεχειριστήριο.



Φαίνεται πολύ καλό. Αξίζει να το ψάξει κανείς.




> Δεν θέλω πολύπλοκα πράγματα όπως δηλαδή συνδυασμό με υπολογιστή τηλέφωνο (έχω ios συσκευή - δεν ξέρω αν συνεργάζεται) αν είναι δυνατόν να ελέγχεται μόνο από το χειριστήριο ή ένα ποντίκι.



Το iOS έχει το AirPlay που μεταδίδει video ή ήχο, την εικόνα της iOS συσκευής σε ηχεία, τηλεοράσεις κλπ που το υποστηρίζουν.

Ειναι ενσωματωμένο παντού στο OS οπότε μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις παντού και πανεύκολα αν το επιτρέπει η εφαρμογή. (Το YouTube π.χ. το επιτρέπει πλέον μόνο στις συνδρομές του...)

https://www.apple.com/airplay/

Το box τους κλπ https://www.apple.com/tv/

Eχει Netflix, Amazon Prime και το δικό τους για αγορά & ενοικίαση... Όπως και apps. Μπορείς να το δεις και σε κάποιες εκθέσεις π.χ. στο Public. Μπορείς να το χειριστείς και άμεσα από το Control Center του iOS...

Ο,τι πιο απλό εχω δει σε χρήση αλλά άλλο τα €€ & άλλο τα €€€...

----------


## elektronio

Καλημέρα, ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας και την βοήθεια σας.

Παρήγγειλα τελικά αυτό  ήταν αρκετά φτηνό με τα πιο δυνατά χαρακτηριστικά που έχω δει και είναι από Ολλανδία οπότε δεν θα έχει τελωνεία.

Όταν το παραλάβω θα επανέλθω για εντυπώσεις ή για περαιτέρω βοήθεια.....

----------


## diony

> Πριν 4 μέρες παρήγγειλα από Γερμανία αυτό για ένα φίλο
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/H96-Max-Sma...53.m2749.l2649
> 
> για πιο εύκολη χρήση θα χρειαστείς και αυτό
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-4Ghz-Mini...53.m1438.l2649
> 
> θα το βρεις και στη Θεσσαλονίκη στα 10 ευρώ περίπου



για την ιστορία , τελικά το παρέλαβα σήμερα με κούριερ , ακριβώς δέκα ημέρες έκανε να έλθει

https://www.ebay.com/itm/H96-Max-Sma...53.m2749.l2649

έχει ακριβώς αυτά που λέει η περιγραφή στο e-bay

----------


## mtzag

> Ηλία, δεν με ενδιαφέρει να κατεβάζω ταινίες, ειναι κουραστική η διαχείριση τους. Προτιμώ να τις βλέπω απο ευθείας χωρις εγγραφή.



Το λες σοβαρα αυτο ? σε μιση ωρα κατεβαινει η HD ταινια αλλο μισο λεπτο να κατεβασεις υποτιτλους και εχεις πολυ καλυτερη εικονα απο το streaming.
Αλλου ειναι το προβλημα...
Ποιος εχει ελευθερο χρονο να τις δει...

----------


## p270

> Το λες σοβαρα αυτο ? σε μιση ωρα κατεβαινει η HD ταινια αλλο μισο λεπτο να κατεβασεις υποτιτλους και εχεις πολυ καλυτερη εικονα απο το streaming.
> Αλλου ειναι το προβλημα...
> Ποιος εχει ελευθερο χρονο να τις δει...



ε καλα τωρα μιση ωρα αμα εχεις vdsl και πανω αλλιως με adsl και γυρω 10 με 11 που ειναι ο μεσος ορος ταχυτητας σε αυτο μιση ωρα κατεβασμα σε 1080p καλο αρχειο οχι για αυτα που ειναι περιπου 2,5gb δεν παιζει

----------


## elektronio

> Το λες σοβαρα αυτο ? σε μιση ωρα κατεβαινει η HD ταινια αλλο μισο λεπτο να κατεβασεις υποτιτλους και εχεις πολυ καλυτερη εικονα απο το streaming.
> Αλλου ειναι το προβλημα...
> *Ποιος εχει ελευθερο χρονο να τις δει..*.



Η γυναίκα μου έχει και επειδή δεν το έχει και πολύ με την τεχνολογία γιαυτό αναζητώ την πιο απλή λύση να μπορεί με ένα απλό τηλεχειριστήριο να δει ταινίες ή σειρές. Επιπλέον το streaming σου δίνει την δυνατότητα αν δεν σου αρέσει αυτό που βλέπεις να το σταματήσεις και να βάλεις κάτι άλλο χωρίς να κατεβάζεις μισή ώρα και να αναζητάς υπότιτλους.

----------


## Ste7ios

> Το λες σοβαρα αυτο ? σε μιση ωρα κατεβαινει η HD ταινια αλλο μισο λεπτο να κατεβασεις υποτιτλους και εχεις πολυ καλυτερη εικονα απο το streaming.
> Αλλου ειναι το προβλημα...
> Ποιος εχει ελευθερο χρονο να τις δει...



Σε ευκολία δεν φτάνει τίποτα το streaming. Σχεδόν σα να αλλάζεις κανάλι...

Το μισή ώρα πάλι εξαρτάται από τις απαιτήσεις του καθενός... Τι ποιότητα ψάχνει σε συνάρτηση με το μέγεθος της οθόνης / προβολής... Οπότε μπορείς άνετα να χρειαστείς αρκετές ώρες, ακόμη και μέρες για να κατεβάσεις με μια απλή ADSL...

Οι υπότιτλοι εμένα με έχουν ταλαιπωρήσει αρκετά μέχρι να βρεθεί αυτός με το σωστό συγχρονισμό και encoding. Ευτυχώς που είμαι μια χαρά με τους αγγλικούς.

Ο χρόνος και πολύ περισσότερο η διάθεση είναι μάλλον η μεγαλύτερη δυσκολία...

----------


## DLS 33

Ολα ειναι θεμα  εκμαθησης.....
   Μια χαρα ειναι  οι Υποτιτλοι, αρκει  να βλεπεις τι διαλεγεις.
98%  ειναι τελειοι...

----------


## vasilllis

ότι και να διαλέξεις πάντα θα θες μισή ώρα κατέβασμα κλπ κλπ.
και οι υπότιτλοι ακόμα ένα παιδεμα είναι.σαν το online δεν υπάρχει τίποτα .

Στάλθηκε από το PCT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

> σαν το online δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.




Των φρονιμων τα παιδια  ... πριν πεινασουν,  ... κατεβαζουν .
Το παν ειναι μια γρηγορη γραμμη ,τλχ μια πενηνταρα γιατι με την κλασικη ...εως 24 που ειναι 10 -12 ...
φεξε μου και γλιστρησα ,ιδιαιτερα αν υπαρχουν πλεον του ενος απαιτητικοι χρηστες.
Προεχει βεβαια μια καλη οθονη -ΤV που τη σημερον ημερα  μια "κινεζικη" 55αρα future proof 4Κ , DVB-T2 -S2, Η.265
hdmi 2.0 και σμαρτ κοστιζει απο 400 ευρουδακια σε πολλες ατοκες δοσεις.
Ενσωματωνει απο χερι  NetFlix και αλλες δικτυακες εφαρμογες , που καθιστουν τα  κουτακια optional.
Αυτα  τα  TV box μηχανακια που καλα κανει και ψαχνει ο Μαρκος ειναι μπελαλιδικα ,πραματα του "διαολου",
μπορει να κανουνε παπαδες ,να φωτιζουν ολο το τηλεοπτικο στερεωμα , αλλα καθε αλλο παρα ευκολα ειναι στο σεταρισμα
στις ρυθμισεις και στην επιλογη "προσθετων" , σερβερ , παροχων κτλπ .
Ο Μαρκος θα πρεπει να στρωθει στο διαβασμα και στον πειραματισμο και στο τελος  ....  η συζυγος θα βρει ενα περιβαλλον
ευκολο στο χειρισμο απο ενα τηλεχειριστηριο.
Οι εποχες που ευκολα ανοιγαν ολα τα  πληρωτικα προγραμαμτα  και τα  ελληνοφωνα , εχουν περασει ανεπιστρεπτι.
Οι αρχες κυνηγουν αγριως τους πειρατες - σερβερς  κτλπ  και συχνα - πυκνα εχουμε συλληψεις επαγγελματιων 
διανεμητων IPTV.
Καλο δρομο Μαρκο.

----------


## vasilllis

Δηλαδη α δωσει ο αλλος 400€+δοσεις για να μην παρει ενα απλο κουτακι?
Ζουμε το 2019 πλεον και ο κοσμος εχεις γινει παιχνιδι.
Την γιαγια μου να βαλω θα πατησει το κουμπι netflix που εχει το τηλεκοντρολ του box και θα μπει σε ενα περιβαλλον που με ενα κλικ θα δει ταινια, χωρις να χρειαστει 400€ για μια εξυπνη τηλεοραση.
Ουτε θα καθεται να ψαχνει υποτιτλους ουτε κατεβασε,σε 30 αναλυσεις,που δεν ξερει ο καθενας τι και πω,ουτε τιποτα.
Για την πειρατεια θα συμφωνησω.Αν και εχει γινει εξαιρετικα ευκολη η χρηση μιας iptv εφαρμογης,ειναι δυσκολη η εγκατασταση.Το αν κυνηγουν ή οχι ειναι αλλο θεμα.

----------

kioan (05-10-19)

----------


## nepomuk

> Δηλαδη α δωσει ο αλλος 400€+δοσεις για να μην παρει ενα απλο κουτακι?
> Για την πειρατεια θα συμφωνησω.Αν και εχει γινει εξαιρετικα ευκολη η χρηση μιας iptv εφαρμογης,ειναι δυσκολη η εγκατασταση.Το αν κυνηγουν ή οχι ειναι αλλο θεμα.




Σχηματισα την εντυπωση οτι ο νηματοθετης εχει τροπον τινα ξεμεινει με παμπαλαια οθονη - τιβι (οχι δα και μπαουλο) ,μικρου μεγεθους ,ενεργοβορα κτλπ
ενω το ζητουμενο ειναι η τηλεοπτικη πανδαισια ,απο τον καναπε με το τηλεκοντρολ στο χερι της συζυγου.
Οποτε περαν της αναγκαιας  vdsl συνδεσης (προφανως διαθεσιμης στη Θεσ/κη) ,τι απομενει για την πληρη ικανοποιηση του πελατη
και για να πιασουν τοπο τα 30 - 40 ευρω του μαγικου αξεσουαρ; Ποιο ειναι το φυσικο του ταιρι ; Που θα κουμπωσει αφου μιλαμε και για 4κ προγραμμματα;

Παλαιοτερα υπηρχαν λυσεις σε κουτακια τυπου Plug and play  :Lol:  ,ειδικα για Ελληνοφωνους απο προμηθευτες Βορειου Ελλαδος ,ενιοτε με εδρα σε γειτονικες χωρες
για αποφυγη διπλης φορολογιας ,ΙΚΑ , ΤΕΑΜ και αλλων ευαγων ιδρυματων.Δυστυχως τους εφαγε η μαρμαγκα ,οποτε πλεον οι επιδοξοι τηλeθεατες
πρεπει να προσπαθησουν , ρυθμισουν ,ρωτησουν διαβασουν  και μετα  play ....
Οσον αφορα τις κινημ/κες  ταινιες και σειρες ,φρονω οτι το παθητικο (εν μερει ) download  ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη για τους χρηστες ,τλχ
οσο ακομα στη χωρα μας δεν κυνηγιεται και διωκεται στην πραξη ο απλος χρηστης downloader ,οπτικοακουστικου περιεχομενου.
Πολυ απλα κατεβαζεις την ταινιουλα σου (blockbuster) σε χρονο dt απο τα τορεντς σε ποιοτητα 4κ παρακαλω πολυ κοντα σε *Ultra HD Blu-ray*, σε λιγα 
sec τους υποτιτλους και την απολαμβανεις οποτε θελεις.Κοτσαρεις και ενα παμφθηνο  microsd  128 γιγα  στο ΚΑΙ κατεβαστηρι TvBox και....
Καλυτερα  ο νηματοθετης αν εχει τον χωρο να παει  σε  65αρα.Αν μη τι αλλο κρεβατομουρμουρα τελος ,επ αοριστον.

----------

vasilllis (05-10-19)

----------


## elektronio

Για να σας βγάλω από την αγωνία:
Η γραμμή είναι 100αρα,
Η τηλεόραση είναι 42" ΗD ready,  Οκ είναι λίγο παλιά αλλά δεν σκοπεύω να αγοράσω άλλη άμεσα.
Δεν σκοπεύω να κατεβάζω ταινίες ούτε να ψάχνω για υπότιτλους, το έκανα στο παρελθόν και το βρίσκω κουραστικό.
Ο λόγος για την αγορά tvbox είναι για να μην σκλαβώνω ένα υπολογιστή δίπλα στην τηλεόραση και να κάνω την χρήση πιο απλή.
Η κύρια δουλειά του θα είναι να παίζει netflix (πληρωμένο). Απ΄ότι κατάλαβα το κάνουν όλα τα κουτάκια αυτό. Αλλά μιας και κάνω την αγορά αυτή προσπάθησα να πάρω κάτι που θα είναι χρήσιμο και σε μια ενδεχόμενη αλλαγή τηλεόρασης και επιπλέον προσπάθησα να καταλάβω τι άλλο χρήσιμο μπορούν να κάνουν αυτά τα κουτάκια, επάνω σ'αυτό δεν υπήρξε πολύ ενημέρωση. Οπότε αυτό θα το δείξει η νεκροψία.

----------


## hurt30

> ... επιπλέον προσπάθησα να καταλάβω τι άλλο χρήσιμο μπορούν να κάνουν αυτά τα κουτάκια, επάνω σ'αυτό δεν υπήρξε πολύ ενημέρωση....



Αν έχεις τις κατάλληλες γνωριμίες ($-€)  φορτώνεις στο κουτάκι την ανάλογη εφαρμογή από το store (μερικά κουτιά έχουν περασμένη ήδη) και μπορείς να δεις με streaming nova, cosmote tv αλλά και rai, bskyb, osn, hbo και πολλά πολλά ακόμα.

Ούτε λόγος για το πόσο νόμιμα είναι όλα αυτά, εξ ου και η σιωπή από τους πωλητές...

----------


## nepomuk

> Η γραμμή είναι 100αρα,
> Η τηλεόραση είναι 42" ΗD ready,  προσπάθησα να πάρω κάτι που θα είναι χρήσιμο και σε μια ενδεχόμενη αλλαγή τηλεόρασης 
> τι άλλο χρήσιμο μπορούν να κάνουν αυτά τα κουτάκια, επάνω σ'αυτό δεν υπήρξε πολύ ενημέρωση. Οπότε αυτό θα το δείξει η νεκροψία.





Με τοση φτηνεια οι 42αρες  ειναι για το καμπινγκ.
Η 100αρα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα ,οποτε με το κουτακι και μια (α)καταλληλη
συνδρομη ,θες πολλες ζωες για να δεις απλως τι παιζεται στο κοσμο .
Δοκιμασε εδω (ενας απο  χιλιαδες "διανομεις") :www.iptvfree.ch
 Εδω για να τιμησουμε την Ελληνικη παραγωγη περιεχομενου:
https://grecotm.club/builds-2/
προτιμητεο: TechNEWSology Build με οδηγιες στα ελληνικα κτλπ .

----------


## evzone

> επιπλέον προσπάθησα να καταλάβω τι άλλο χρήσιμο μπορούν να κάνουν αυτά τα κουτάκια, επάνω σ'αυτό δεν υπήρξε πολύ ενημέρωση.



Εγκατάσταση linux πάνω στο Android για τη χρήση εφαρμογών server: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...uxdeploy&hl=el

Αλλαγή από Andoid σε Libreelec Linux για τη χρήση Kodi: https://medium.com/@tomac/how-to-ins...x-51f82cdf10c1

Αλλαγή σε custom firmware: https://forum.freaktab.com/

----------

Gaou (05-10-19)

----------

